

Web developer  - webguru4life

I'm 25 with no college degree and I want to begin a career in web development. I have little programming experience. I know HTML, CSS, and I'm currently learning PHP. Do I stand a chance at this age with little ecperience? If so, what is the best course of action? Also, I reside is byram Mississippi.  Thx.
======
bherms
Start building stuff and absorbing all the information you can. It'll take a
while, but you'll get there eventually. It won't be easy and it won't be
quick, but you can get there.

------
naithemilkman
Well, I have an irrelevant college degree and I'm doing exactly this at 28 yrs
of age. It's been about 4-5 months and I've done enough in this period to join
a web development company as an intern. So, YES, it can be done if you're
passionate about it.

You can check out my blog for some ideas on what to build/read to get started.
I started with Python though not PHP. pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com

------
pacomerh
Of course you stand a chance, if you like it you'll learn everything pretty
quickly. I toke a class in Turbo Pascal in the 90's very basic stuff, I left
the whole computer/web world for 8 years and then came back and in 2 years I
picked up PHP, HTML, CSS, Javascript and today Web Development pays my bills.
Oh, and when I started learning all these technologies I was 32 (2009).

------
az
Great programming tutorials: youtube.com/thenewboston. Search his channel for
html, css, php, etc. Check out his website, he has everything neatly
organized!

